

Internet Troll behind 'Jailbait' posts on reddit exposed - codegeek
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/18/us/internet-troll-apology/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
charlieok
This is pretty bad press for Reddit. The guy talks about 'jailbait' and 'rape
jokes', then says Reddit encouraged it, then pulls out a gold plated
bobblehead of Reddit's alien logo that they sent him as an award. On Anderson
Cooper's show on CNN.

------
pjscott
> An internet troll reviled for his pornographic posts on Reddit and recently
> revealed as a middle-aged software programmer told CNN that he made "a huge
> mistake."

Unbiased journalism at its finest.

